# Pics. to Share



## melogic (Aug 26, 2006)

Here are a couple of new pictures. The first one is a pen I turned and the background is the gradient background from Fangar.








This is a picture of our new Banner in the window of a local book store that is selling our pens.


----------



## Fangar (Aug 27, 2006)

Mark,

The gradient looks good.  I might recommend pulling the gradient up just a bit more so that there is more gradient visible in the image.  In other words, so that there is just a bit more light to dark visible in the shot. But the clarity of the image is top notch.  Thanks for sharing.

Also, great work on the nice window sign!

Fangar


----------



## angboy (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice sign Mark. And a loyal fan apparently- the Marshall thing got in there and you can almost see it better than the sign in your picture! [}][}] (I've only been here a month and already I'm tired of Marshall fever[][])


----------



## thewishman (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice pic and congrats on the sales location!

Chris


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking good, Mark, and I agree with James.


----------

